# Formal Education?



## neea (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey all,

Just wondering how many of you have had formal training in photography.

For those who haven't, how did you learn? Did someone take you under their wing? Did you read books and teach yourself?

Also, how long have you been taking pictures?

I'll start.
No formal training. Self taught through books, magazines, webpages, anything I can read from anywhere. And learning from you guys of course :hug::.
Looking back I've been interested in photography for a very long time.
I got my Canon Rebel for Christmas....4 years ago or so. Every year I get a little more serious about it.


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 1, 2007)

Formal.

Was never really interested in photography until last year when I suggested to an exgirlfriend (who was not an ex at the time) that we take a photography class together, as she was into photography, but was at that point, self taught with no formal education.

I fell in love with the fine art side of things, and stuck with it. I've learned a lot, and have a lot yet to learn. There is so much to it, I'm glad I took the classes rather than tried to teach myself. My ex is better off having taken the classes as well. She had only scratched the surface of what was possible before taking classes.


----------



## GoM (Mar 1, 2007)

So far, all me wandering and observing, no books or formal education yet.

Going to be taking some courses at a local college though....I need the practice/experience/knowledge of everything besides 'street', as well as the theory behind it if I can manage that, etc


----------



## astrostu (Mar 1, 2007)

I've been interested in it for a long time (15 years?).  I bought my first camera (Canon S30) in 2002 and took photos wherever I could to practice.  I got more serious August 2005 when I bought my Digital Rebel.

I have no formal education in it, just practice and advice from folks.  I plan on taking or auditing an undergrad or grad class in it in Fall '08 when I'm just doing thesis work so I can concentrate more on it than I could now.

Astrophotography is a different story.  Been interested in it about as long as every-day photography.  I have had less practice, but more training in it, though that's because I was observing at Kitt Peak one night when one of the people who does the Hubble Heritage pictures was there and she spent 3 hours with me one night teaching me many of her tricks.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

that I became obsessed with learnng photography. Oct. 69. So you could say I have been at this for a while quite a while. I have no formal training, no classes, no one taught me, I have made every concievable mistake and then some. this is how I learned. I became quite good in this new field, nothing was going to stop me. I read everything I could get my hands on. 

I always worked huge construction projects as an electrican and make good paychecks which allowed me to purchase the best equipment.
I move around too much and such I have built 16 color darkrooms, and I have learned a lot. More than most!

I have taught at college, at schools, in Color Labs, I have taught pro's the finer point of color printing, and I have even taught Kodak! a thing or two.

I have worked one on one with some of the most famous top artists in the world, only because of what I was able to achieve in the darkroom.

Practice.. .. makes .. .. "better" I believe that. I live that! this is how I have learned so much about photography.

I consider myself very advanced in this field even though I don't shoot with the passion that I used to. Last time I shot 100's of rolls was in 1990.

I make a fantastik income from photos I shot in 1982. I had to melt snow to develop 60 rolls of color film.

My sons are picking up where I left off. @ age 60 blind and disabled I seldom shoot film but I create new works of Art in 3D Studio Max, again, completly self taught in one tough program to try and learn by yourself.

Practice practice practice.. learn from your mistakes and learn from your achievements. I have been published in many different books, magazines, newpapers, and my photos are sold in over 50 countries around the world.

I became very successful in photography only because I HAD TO LEARN this! and learn it well. I was OBSESSED and I had to read, sleep, eat, and dream.. .. "photography"! -=click=- ! the exicetment of taking the photos was not near as exciting as printing them in color.

My photos have won many awards in Boston and in Alaska! I spend a lot of time on this site and I am willing and able to help anyone learn and help them understand tough things that are essential to learn.

I do things different from most photographers.. for one.. I don't believe in using a light meter at all. And I have taught all my students.. throw it away.! LEARN HOW to read that light. it is easy to do.. it just takes practice and a few rolls of film !

give me a shout or e-mail me anytime.. use KODAK for a subject line as I get too much junk mail! -=click=- !


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Mar 4, 2007)

Combination. 

I'm the ex Efergoh mentioned. I had taken one of those distance learning classes on photography. It only covered the basics and no hands-on. Other than that, it was through my own passion, reading, practice, etc that I learned. After that first class, I realized that there was more to learn and a formal education would teach me more in a shorter time than self-teaching would. I am glad he suggested taking a class together. I am learning what I am good at and what I can improve on. Portraits and weddings are still my passion but I am finding other ways and mediums to express myself. I am still self-taught as well. I split my time between my classes for my business management degree and classes for my photography degree. 

Both ways work. A formal education may get your foot in the door for certain things. Experience will take you further than self-taught would.


----------



## Peacemaker636 (Mar 4, 2007)

I had this one summer school class that I took, and it wasn't very formal.  Other than that, I'm completely self taught, no other classes, and I've never spent a cent for information (ie, a book).  Just the internet, and my mistakes!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 4, 2007)

Degree in Photography, and a Post-Graduate, several professional qualifications from various bodies, 20 years as an Editorial/Advertising photographer working with (or at least getting drunk with) most of the top photographers of the day, over 15 years as a teacher writing College courses and am rumoured to be working on a PhD in Photography.
I learned more about the practicalities of photography working with some good photographers than I did at College, but the formal qualifications meant I understood the _why_ of things - which is important.
Formal or informal, how you learn about photography is relatively unimportant. What matters is the person doing the learning. 
You get just as many bad photographers with formal educational backgrounds as you do bad self-taught photographers. The difference is that the crap ones with a qualification have no excuse


----------



## JamesD (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have any formal training in photography.  My stepfather had an interest in photography, and owned a number of cameras and a _lot_ of books.  I was interested in science, and photography was very interesting to me because of the principles most of those books explained.  The art of it didn't get to me til later.

It was something I'd always wanted to get involved in, but it wasn't til just a bit over three years ago that I finally bought an SLR camera and started taking pictures.  I started with a Canon Rebel GII with the kit zoom lens (bought at Wal Mart), trying to take pictures at a concert the same night I bought the camera.  Needless to say, I achieved less than stellar results, particularly considering that I neglected to buy a tripod.

After that, I started reading everything I could, online and off, and I developed a particular interest in black and white imagery and darkroom work.  At the time, I couldn't set up a darkroom, but I got around to that eventually, and that marked the point where I started to produce photographs I really liked--part of which has to do with the fact that I was printing mostly in 8X10, and larger photographs always seem to look better.  Somewhere along the line, I learned to analyze photographs and determine what made them work, which was immeasurably helpful with improving my own images.  I also started playing around with pinhole cameras, and that led to my interest in paper negative techniques, something I want to experiment with more, but simply haven't had the time to persue.

I still read online, and I've started building a photographic library, mostly books on practice rather than examples of others' work.  The phrase "I read them for the articles" comes to mind .  It would be nice to take some photography classes, but I'm not able to do that at present due to my job, but I'm planning on getting back into taking pictures more.  It's something I enjoy, and I learn something new every time, which I enjoy even more.


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Both... formal training in B&W Film back in high school... and since then just having a love for the unknown has kept me learning... and learning.... and learning...


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

your have such an impecable resume, I truely stand in awe.. of your EDUCATION.. and your accomplishments..very very impressive.

STANDING, CLAPPING, BOWING IN AWE! I am 100% serious. !

you have to be with out a doubt the MOST impressive indivudual I have ever met. for sure! Photographicly speaking that is.

WowoW !! I am totally speechless.! whew!! very very impressive to say the least or the MOST! WOW!

I am no body, nothing, I have said that many times on this site.

but everything I have written is the truth, now I know why you wouldn't answer the question of what color the darkrooms were in the college!

It sure must upset you.. to see a no body like me NO ONE! Make so much money at this field. doing things so tottaly different than from what you were taught and learned. 

I never in my wildest dreams, 37 years ago.. ever thought I would become FILTHY rich.. just by taking some photographs! and then liviing off those same images for over twenty years and the sales are getting bigger and bigger every year! How ironic! I retired over 8 years ago! that was always my goal in photography.. to get OUT OF THE TRADE as an electrican!! I DID SUCCEED.. in what I set out to do! 100%!

I retired with a handsome pension from the Union & huge sales from my images in 1998, one day.. before my 5Oth birthday.!

and your still working eh ? tisk tisk! well maybe some day! keep at it! 

I REALLY AM ASTOUNDED AND AMAZED @ your credentials!!

No wonder you get so mad at me at times.!! wow! AND FOR what it is worth.. (nothing)  I have NEVER.. been "drunk" ! not even ONCE!:mrgreen:


----------



## Steph (Mar 4, 2007)

No formal training for me. My dad explained to me the controls on his Spotmatic F and I learnt by taking pictures and by reading various books and magazines. Two years ago I took an evening class in B&W printing. I did not learn much that I did not already know from reading books or the internet, but I had access to a dark room and enlarger. I really liked the experience and then decided to buy my own enlarger.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 4, 2007)

No formal training here, either.  I've learned from online tutorials, forums, books (thrift store finds), people here, and practice.  There are a couple photographers who own a gallery nearby and I harrass them on rare occasions.  Very rarely these days, since their gallery has become far too cool, and I always get frostbitten by the new underlings.   I'd like to pursue more formal education, but I don't know if that's in the cards for me yet. (The bank cards, that is.)


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 4, 2007)

and either will yours.. get a good book from someone famous.. all it takes is one sentence.. to grab you.. to free you.. to explore and pick up on time tested tips from PRO'S..

forget the formal bit.. do your own thing.. ! I speak from experience.

bank cards?  yeah try it out! I did and it worked.. I made some 11 x 14 prints in color. then took a sharpie and drew lines and put in the date and made it look as much like a check as possible

THEN I WENT TO THE BANK with 6 of those huge color checks. all written out, signed all the infomration.. you would normally see on a check.

I brought them six phoney checks.. they gave me one real one for 3k!

I gave them the slides .. ... .. faster than a New-York "second" and that is fast !


----------



## Mr. Bananagrabber (Mar 4, 2007)

Formal
i didnt even give photography a second thought until i got "stuck" at my school. thinking i would only be at that particular school for a week tops (ive now gone there since september 06) i chose a photo class as an elective, my cousin is an amateur photographer so i thought i might be able to give her tips as she was just getting started herself. then i saw how much fun it is and how good i was (im not great but not bad). so i stuck with it and i am now in an advanced class.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, no training whatsoever.
No classes in school. No classes later. No studies. Nothing.
Just the camera and I and a couple of ideas that my dad or uncle communicated through their own photography ... and for at least 20 years, if not for 30, my photography was worse than bad.
Actually I am only learning now. Through TPF. No kidding.


----------



## Libby (Mar 5, 2007)

No formal training. I read books, and mostly learned by trial and error. If I had questions, I asked people at local photography stores I trusted. Considering after less than a year I had professionals wanting to team up on shoots and asking me for tips on how best to photograph live concerts when flashes aren't allowed, I think all went well. The only thing I&#8217;d really like to take a class on one day is studio lighting.. flashes are not my friend, even today. A speedlight with a dome diffuser is as far as I get. My personal opinion is, no matter how many classes you take on how things are supposed to go, it&#8217;s still nothing to actual experience. That could just be my bias though, since I do few portraits and mostly candids. I've been doing photography since I was 12, so that will be 11 years this June.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 5, 2007)

RIGHT ON.. .. Libby ! ..Just from reading your sentences I can see the "spunk" and drive you got! good for you . .yes get out there.. don't be afraid to walk into a pro studio with your portfolio and just ask! Got time to LOOK ?

I did it all the time.. with T.V stations, Studios, Everyplace I could think of to show my pics and get MORE INFORMATION.. 

get a good book on studio lighting.. ! save your money! read at home! nice glass of wine.! much better.. Light is light..! how to use it is pretty straigthforward.. I am speaking STRICKTLY AS SOMEONE who knows absolutly NOTHING ABOUT IT. and i am 100% serious.. yes I am an electrican but I know nothing at all about photograhic lighting.. using lights.. ! so there.. BUT... ha ha.. here it comes.. I do know.. what I have read.. in a 3D program called 3D studio Max it has real world physics and lights ! LIGHTS.. oh.. I know how to play with lights!!! but only in a 3d program THIS IS NOT a photograph...(blushing)! 


but I bet you have to look "twice" or more.









get a 3d program there's lots of free ones.. "blender" you can learn lighitnig the easy way.. RIGHT ON YOUR COMPUTER. how do I know this?

because I keep reading these words.. when reading tutorials.. "Using a standard 3 light setup" two front lights @ 45 degree angle and one Key fill in light. you can actually practice moving lights and seeing the actual results very easily.. WOW.. WHAT A FUN way to learn lighting!

(wink) www.caligari.com


----------



## neea (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow. I've been gone a few days and never expected to get this many replies. No time to read them all now but I will later today/tonight.

One thing I've liked so far is what hertz van rental said "but the formal qualifications meant I understood the why of things - which is important".

I think for some people this is important. It's important to me when I'm doing math which is why I hate algebra (no one on earth seems to really know WHY algebra works).
For me photography is more about being creative and expressing it. The technical stuff I learn only to improve my expression and make it look better.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Mar 5, 2007)

Formal. I studied photography in New York City in the mid 1980s. I have continued taking courses over time because it forces me to think about photography and breaks me out of the habits I have. Courses like "Photographing Architecture" make you think about lighting and composition differently than shooting people on the street or landscapes in the desert.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, gone a week or two, and you miss the whole shineola.
Ok Majik, I give.  I've gone to your website, and even though I can navigate around PS pretty well, your site confuses me.  How to the gallery?  It's got so much stuff going on, I'm totally confused.
I just want to know how you made all these mega millions............


Btw:  No formal training for me, unless you count Hertz and being screamed at by my first agent.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 5, 2007)

> I was OBSESSED and I had to read, sleep, eat, and dream.. .. "photography"!


Right there is the KEY to success in photography.


----------



## newrmdmike (Mar 5, 2007)

i am currently getting the formal education . . . and am for the most part very dissapointed with it.

i learned more from a professor at a 2 year school than anything the 4 year school i'm at has even shown knowledge of.  i think that formal education can be good, but for the most part who you are or will become as a photographer is up to yourself and the education you seek on an individual level.

i have however been to seminars that immediatly bettered me at the craft.


----------



## neea (Mar 5, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> It's got so much stuff going on, I'm totally confused.
> I just want to know how you made all these mega millions............



I agree. Twice. I've been to Majik Imajes' website.
And I too would like to know how these millions were made.

I am definatley not in this for the money. If anything it's been quite the opposite. I have no problem spending money on photography.

I do one day hope to make a little extra cash from it. Basically just to buy more equipment.
I will one day set up a darkroom and maybe a small studio to do portraits for local people as well as sell prints of my 'art' pictures.

People always ask 'If you're so into photography why don't you go to school for it. But like a few of you have said here, I don't think I'd learn anything more in school than I could through books. No one can teach you how to have an eye for this stuff or to be creative. That should be natural. It's all technical from there. With the exception of always developing your creativity.

It's good to see that this is a field based more on who you are and what you see that others dont instead of how many fancy pieces of papers you have on your wall.

Thank you everyone for your response.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 5, 2007)

neea said:


> No one can teach you how to have an eye for this stuff or to be creative.



This is not actually true. It can be taught - up to a point.
And if you do have an 'eye' the right teacher can help you develop it, whereas it is likely to remain undeveloped if you try to teach yourself everything.


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 5, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> This is not actually true. It can be taught - up to a point.
> And if you do have an 'eye' the right teacher can help you develop it, whereas it is likely to remain undeveloped if you try to teach yourself everything.



+1

I never considered myself to be a very creative person, but my instructors taught me how to challenge myself. It is one thing to have an idea, but it is another to take that idea to it's limits...

We can't all be Ansel Adams.


----------



## Ab$olut (Mar 5, 2007)

Non yet hopefully end of this year I will be starting a college course and maybe risking  the plunge of uni debt after..


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 5, 2007)

Forgive my naivete, but isn't one of the perks of college the environment?  Some people might find experienced mentors and driven like-minded peers in their hometown, but for those of us who live in rural or suburban areas, that might not be an option.  A person might learn more from and be inspired by their peers and their environment when they are one of two hundred people on a tiny campus that study photography, versus one of twenty (in theory- that's if you can even locate the others) serious photography students in a three-county region.  It's easier and more encouraging to eat, sleep, and breathe photography when you can see and interact every day with people who are on the same diet, so to speak.  Self-motivation is great, the internet is great, but I'd love to be able to walk two blocks to a coffee shop and talk photography or art (or anything besides sports and weather and Anna Nicole Smith) with a random stranger and fellow-student who happens to be hanging out there.  In my perhaps naive view of things, I would be willing to pay tuition just to be saturated in an artistic environment, and to be able to make that my whole life, instead of trying to work it around two jobs, some community college classes, and the locals who don't get it because everyone with a 5mp digital camera is a photographer.

/rant


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 5, 2007)

...  .. ONLY.. My opinion"  that is all.. My opinion is this
obtain and read a book written BY ANY famous photograher.. sit down.. guess what??
Your in the same room with that famous person and he / she is speaking directly to you..  "pay attention"  your in THEIR SCHOOL!  read their words.
Until you can understand what they say.. then GO OUT AND PRACTCIE doing what they said to do!
now your going to develop your own style based on which words you have retained in your "database" as being IMPORTANT.
I totaly stink  at web design.. and I will be the first to admit it.
I got no problem ever admitting when I am WRONG. yeah my site sure needs a lot of work.
clicking on the grahix Logo or sign on the main page takes you to a gallery!  I guess it is invisible?
clicking on the map takes you to another gallery or using the java buttons at the bottom bring you to many places but to enter the two diffeernt galleries..   htm or html  brings you to each of them.. One gallery only has 5 images showing with mouseovers to reveal the other 5.
http://majikimaje.com/gallery.htm 
OR    
http://majikimaje.com/gallery.html
Mega MILLIONS? WHO? WHERE ? how ? 
Oh yes!  I have made a ton of money off not only my Eskimo images but allways.. in   all  ways!
yes I was offered 100k for the rights to Daisy Della Fay's image http://majikimaje.com/dellafay.jpg
 but I turned that down.. on the advice from a Professional Art Gallery in Peabody Mass.. Prestige Gallery   (owners now deceased).
I have made way more than 100k just off that one image, by selling it for 20 years or more. 25 years to be exact.. I take each day.. one at a time.. my sole purpose.. is to make enough money to GET OUT OF THE ELECTRICAL TRADE.. I hated it.. ! I made fantastic money, but I wanted a much nicer way to spend the day and make as much or more.. THAT WAS MY MAIN GOAL. 
All of my images together  have made us just over! but that is over a long period of time.. I have kept good records.. of all my sales since 1973
Every day.. I am out there with portfolio.. but I have to take time out.. to go to work for the day at some noisy dirty filthy construction site and it is a very vulgar work enviorment!
Yeah I was driven.. lunch time.. where can I go ? with my portfolio.. you acutaly think I am going to waste time  sitting there listening to the stuff they all talk about?  ha ha.. NOPE. I can eat whilel I am driving down the block to that photo studio or that new busienss that just opened.. I want to make money! so when I get up.. I can just go to my darkroom and relax..and enjoy the day.. so I think.. I have a certain amount of skills
I have a darkroom with plenty of paper , chemicals film and plenty of room for 5 more people.. 
you got a garage ? a place to put a darkroom that can hold two people plus yourself.. ??
then put an add in the paper.  start to teach people.. what you have learned. and they will pay you for it.  I always got $5,000 just in student
enrollment into my little school.. Learn how to print your own color enlargements.. 200 bucks   25 students  5k  I did that 6 times a year for many years.  I sell my photos at work, to complete strangers.. I am alwsya on the go.. selling myself, my skills, my work. MY OBESSION!
then I did what you need to SEE with your own eyes.. MY WORK.. speaks for itself.. I got nothing to add.  "A photograph is worth a 1,000 words"
even if those words are to correct what was done wrong!
I have done a lot WRONG Since the days of shirley hurley, In Oct of 69.
but I have also done a lot of things RIGHT.!


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 5, 2007)

I had to break this post into two parts because it was 1,552 characters over the 10,000 limit



THAT IS HOW I KNOW beyond any shadow of doubt.. YOU.. yeah YOU!
CAN DO THE SAME THING.. all you gotta do.. is follow the same steps I did .. all I did was take photographs.. and get out and sell them.
I once made $14,000 just by doing something totally STUPID!...
I AM not ever afraid to admit the truth.. 
one morning I woke up to make a phone call to a Fairbanks Alaska Insurance company.. I had gotten hurt and I was collecting workers comp checks.. I never ever FORGET a number.. a name sure all the time.. but numbers stick with me like glue.. forever!
but this one morning I just could not remember that number which I had been callling for over a year and a half. so I picked up an Anchorage phone book.. to look for a phone number in Fairbanks.. doh! stupid
totaly stupid ,stupid ,
I grabbed the phone book and just opened it to a page and the word(s)
Umalik Insurance Company "jumped" off the page to meet my eyes.
Wow! that is an Eskimo word.! I know what that word Umalik means
that is a "whaling Captain" wow. guess what I got sittin here in my hotel room? 20 x 24" double matted gorgeous framed print of Umalik !
Guess where I am headed A.S.A.P. ? RIGHT TO THAT ADDRESS!
This is what I am carrying in a big huge portfolio canvas case with handles
The winner of the 1989 Alaska Press Award ! which was published in Alaska Magazine in Dec of 1990 it is January of 91.






I rememeber this day very very well. I had to walk 3 miles in snowing slushy steets and weather to reach this place. 
I walk in.. go up to the receptionist and state my case.. My name is .. I have something I KNOW you are interested in. She looks at me quizzical and I say.. Umalik? that's an Eskimo word meaning whaling captain.. she smiles and says I know THAT. I bring out and show her this image all framed, ready to go on their wall.. (I want a check for $250!).. Nope THEY ARE NOT INTERESTED ONE BIT. hmmm ? what can I do "different". so as I am thinking this thought i turn around to plut the image back into the case. and I see that in the same lobby is another company.. UIC construction company.. hmmm? I have heard of them.. they are located in Barrow.. I go over to their desk.. I have an image that I think would look splendid on your OFFICE WALLS..(only because I notice some other smaller prints and art.) She picks up a phone and calls someone, who comes out to view the image and speak with me.
( I am holding my breath) and I can hold it really long, I have been practcing this move for 20 years ! I am excited,& very nervous.
a gentleman approaches me and I show him the image and he says wow. I will be right back.. (now my fingers are crossed and I am still holding my breath) 
A young lady comes out, and says, that is very very nice.. but we need a photographer.. I said with some humor. here I am.. that was quick eh?
she laughed and said.. NO WE NEED SOMEONE REALLY REALY GOOD!
I took the hint and LEFT. I went right to a bookstore and got a book on photographic contracts.. and went back to the room to read. and typed up directly from the book a "delivery memo" and I sent this, that day, out in the mail, with 2 pages of 35mm slides of my work. NEXT WEEK. I got a reply.. wow.. they took the "bait' it worked. 
We have 23 contstruction projects in Barrow we want photographs taken of. these 23 projects are all finished. We need good representative shots and angles for our clients to view for future projects and such.
I rush back to the hotel room and draw up a contact, using the examples in that book I had just purchased.
My friend says to me.. what are you going to charge them ? I said I don't now yet.. He said.. Just charge them what you make as a journeyman electrican $250 per day. I laughed and said NO WAY.. I am reaching for the MOON on this one.. $ 650 a day PLUS EXPENSES!
I am going to be up here (if I can convince them, 23 days!) I am going for broke on this.. and I did .. I filled it all out.. and we had a meeting..
THEY ACCEPTED AND SIGNED THE CONTRACT! whoo hooo!!
I request 1/2 down in advance.. ( I didn't even own a camera at the time)
I went out and spent 7k just like that on new equipment.
Now the big laugh is on them.. Man were these people STUPID.
why ? they sent me up to Barrow in January to take photographs of outside construction projects. ha ha ha.. There is no light in Barrow in January! or most of February! ha ha ha.! I am sitting in my hotel room, very nice.. all meals and phone calls are paid, they even pay for processing of all the film. My chaufeer arrives at 10:30 a. m. and we go out for a two hour ride.. THAT'S IT.. that is all I could work each day.
Two hours! yeah I made a bundle on that job.
REMEMBER HOW THIS ALL STARTED ? all I did was see a name.. that I could recognise in a phone book! Umalik !
14,000 in less than two weeks is a lot of MONEY!
do that ten, twenty, thiry times.. yeah.. your gonna make a lot of money!
I just had to tell you that TRUE STORY!! and I sure hope.. somehow someway, you gather some small inspiration from it!
now get out and you can do the same thing.. in a smaller way..AT FIRST!
You cannot reach the top of that ladder.. UNITL you place your foot firmly on STEP ONE... and after a short time.. YOUR GOING TO PLACE YOUR FOOT.. on step TWO.. and after a short while YOUR GOING TO begin the climb. as we all do.. and I still do.. I am not going to stop now. I am JUST GETTING STARTED!
i AM NOTHING, I AM NO BODY.. just an electrican that hates that trade and fell in love with photography as a much better way of life!
FORMAL TRAINING.? nope.. you DON'T NEED IT! take it from an EXPERT!
I mean absolutely no disrespect what so ever.. but this site has an extremly distiingusied "presence" here. tops ot the tops. YOU CAN'T GET HIGHER.. than this man.! #1 He is Brillilant in HIS FIELD..TOP GUN so to speak.. 
What color are the darkrooms in that college sir ?
how come NONE OF YOUR IMAGES ARE POSTED HERE?
my images are sold all over the world.. every day.! and I am nothing but no one.. just a crumb.. flick me away.. BUT I WONT GO AWAY..
not until I teach these "INTERNET STUDENTS"... that are seeking knowledge.. and hands on skills.. just by reading words on a page!
I am going to sit here and type.. SO THAT YOU can learn and accomplsih what I did.. pay attrention to EVERY WORD you read!
all I did was spot one word.. in a phone book.. that led to over $14,000 bucks in less than two weeks!. Upon returning to Anchorage, they reviewed all the slides that were processed.. then they had to pay more.. for each image they chose to keep! 30 images @ 500 per.
I had to save the BEST FOR LAST! YEAH! I know how to make money with photographs! you betcha. and I want to teach you the same steps.
but when you go out and try thiese methods.. guess what is going to happen..?? people are going to say this word to you,, they are going to say no. I DON'T EVER QUIT.. UNTIL I GET MY WAY.so be prepared for that word.. just don't believe it and find someplace else to turn or go. DON'T EVER GIVE UP.. cause if you give up..YOUR DREAM IS DEAD.
I don't know why?? I am still here.. honest.. somehow I have survived 5 heart attacks and 3 storkes and lost most of my eye sight.. but I am still at it constantly.. !! but now my four sons are playing the "music" so to speak.. I am just the CONDUCTOR!
Grab your camera, put in a new roll of COLOR get out, shoot it up. NO LGHT METER.. and take notes.. ! your looking to take photos of ANYTHING that you can SELL. NOW LEARN to "develop" your imagination!
see you all on another thread someplace! 
Oh .. by the way.. that framed print? 
I gave that away for free! to the person in that photo.. Rex Rock UMALIK
to this day, it is still hanging in his house here in Point Hope.. !
And.. Rex.. is the Godfather to all my four sons! He is a very successful Whaling Captain!


----------



## fightheheathens (Mar 5, 2007)

I started out with trail and error, i read everything
i could on the web about photography and just took 
alot of pictures (with a P&S) Eventually i borrowed 
my dads old SLR and started to learn about that world.
Eventually i took a class in college and that probably helped me the
most. I didnt learn much about composition, but i
mastered the other technical side of it so that i mostly
dont have to think about that technical stuff and i
can concentrate fully on the shot/lighting etc...


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 5, 2007)

A fairly famous photographer who worked for Paramount Studios, wandered into our art gallery on 4th ave in Anchorage.

He looked around at 150 or so 13 x 19" framed prints of these images I have posted here. (I am still posting).. 

and he exclaimed.. wow.. do these people sure like you !  I laughed and said what ever makes you think that ? (they hate me here) He said.. Just LOOK at the way all these people are looking at you!.. I knew the REAL REASON they were all smiling so nice. (and I am not ever afraid of the truth and I will put it up here.. all of it)..

Because they were getting their 11 x 14" color print.. for FREE! Oh yes !

I saturated this village with thoUsands of photographs.. all for free!  very tiny price to pay for what I knew I COULD DO WITH THESE IMAGES.

I know how .. to sell photographs.. I have been doing this since Oct of 69

thus my "sig"!

That photograher in our gallery said.. WHERE??? did you ever go to school to LEARN  how? to shoot and compose like this?  

I have been asked that question many times, by very important people, such as John Tracy  Channel Two news.. Owner! (Anchorage)

and I am not going to waste time and appear to being puffed up.. nope.. that is not my intent.. my intent is to motiveate YOU.

Where? he persisted.. I said.. I have never been to any school or formal training.. I just read books, many books, many years ago, he looked me straight in the eye mad and mean and said YOUR SO FULL OF   'hertz"!

sorry.. but you said your anal and I couldn't think of a better word to illustrate.. pardon my humor.!

but he was just as mad at me as you are now.. sorry! I like to make people   LAUGH!

YOU DIDN'T JUST LEARN THIS HE SAID.. someone!  someone? HAD TO SHOW YOU OR TEACH YOU ..  I smiled REALLY REALLY BIG..  and admitted the TRUTH..

Oh yeah!  I had  a "special teacher".. THE BEST!  .. ...

and this is the most IMPORTANT ascpet and reason for my CONTINUED success(es) and CLIENTS I have worked with / for.  Extremly impresive list of very FAMOUS top artists.  EDNA HIBEL took me out to dinner.. for a wonderfull evening of which I will never ever forget!

Josepth TRIPPETTI.. the master in the world  at sterling silver clossinne in PORCELEAN.   I proved him wrong.. !  and I made tens of thousands ..just by walking into an Art Gallery at just the right moment of time.!  

I don't believe in COINCEDENCE one bit.. uh uh.. nope.. Kathy Rigby.. yeah.. I worked with her one on one..and many other famous people..
I am just a dumb flick ugly electrican.  that wanted to become a photographer. I wanted to be the BEST.. I could possibly be!

yeah I had a 'special teacher"  I asked my teacher once.. every day.. the same question.

Does this apply to me ?  and HE said yes!  So I made a promise. If you give me this skill.. and ability.. I will NEVER  use it to create "filth".

I have kept that promise.. and HE kept his promsie.!

you can read that same promise.. and it really applies to you !  ALSO!

MY TEACHER SAID THESE WORDS:

Ask,  and you SHALL receive.!  and I believed them! with all my heart!
Seek and you SHALL find.
Knock and the door SHALL be opened!

I am no body.. I am nothing.. LOOK at what MY TEACHER did with NOTHING!

I pray . everytime I snap THAT SHUTTER! and the expression on these faces proves.. this is not no ordinary individual!  tis "different" !

that photographer  from Paramount studios  SAW IT! 


PRACTICE.. .. as much as you can .. everyday.. ! 

you WILL... ... become... .. "much better"!  I still practice.!! 

in my "lightroom" !


----------



## Patrice (Mar 5, 2007)

No formal photographic training. Took my first photograph at 14. I've been enjoying photography for 38 years. Everytime I take a photo I learn a bit more.


----------



## neea (Mar 5, 2007)

For those of you who can it must be great to go to community colleges and take evening classes whenever you can.
For me this would require at least a 2 hour drive one way.
Where I live there is nothing.

I agree that it helps to surround your self with like minded people, hence why I came here. This is my only resource for talking to other photographers besides a friend in BC.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 6, 2007)

and this is the MAIN reason I am putting down as much as possible of "Real World" Examples.. of how to meet people, how to sell your images.

How to shoot from the hip, quickly with fantastic results.


THEORY?  sure.. I teach theory..  last!  when they can better understand it all.

I have been teaching THEORY for 40 years.. to apprentice electricans. I know how confusing theory can be, especially when your not familiar enough with it.. but later when everything is understood. THEN MY ENTIRE FOCUS is on theory. and it is UNDERSTANDING "theory" that enables me, and other professionals that are EXPERIENCED in this method.. "to shoot form the hip" with no light meter. and quickly get that shot. that 90% would miss.. cause they "fiddle" about !

I got time tested methods that are totally different.. but now film is basiclly out the window for the new generation of digital "photographers"

that have "just begun"!   they don't need / want / believe in THEORY cause the camera does it all.. that is.. until the batteries die.. then their creativity is out the window if handed a mechanical camera with no light meter.

My sole intent is to inspire others to explore the WONDERFUL "World" of USING YOUR IMAGINATION.. and learn from PRACTICE!


----------



## Mr. Bananagrabber (Mar 6, 2007)

Libby said:


> No formal training. I read books, and mostly learned by trial and error. If I had questions, I asked people at local photography stores I trusted. Considering after less than a year I had professionals wanting to team up on shoots and asking me for tips on how best to photograph live concerts when flashes aren't allowed, I think all went well. The only thing I&#8217;d really like to take a class on one day is studio lighting.. flashes are not my friend, even today. A speedlight with a dome diffuser is as far as I get. My personal opinion is, no matter how many classes you take on how things are supposed to go, it&#8217;s still nothing to actual experience. That could just be my bias though, since I do few portraits and mostly candids. I've been doing photography since I was 12, so that will be 11 years this June.



i agree, though ive had classes, ive learned more on one shoot than have almost a full year (school year that is) of classes. thats how it works. you can spend your whole life in a classroom but out in the field is where you truly learn. but a little help never hurts, if you can take classes do.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 6, 2007)

neea said:


> No one can teach you how to have an eye for this stuff or to be creative.





Hertz van Rental said:


> This is not actually true. It can be taught - up to a point.


 
This is the reason why I started my discussion thread on objective_critisism which unfortunately died down way too soon for my liking, for in that thread I hoped to get some of the answers on if and if so how "to have the eye" can be "taught - up to a point" ... since I feel that there must be some "objective matters" that ARE being taught.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> This is the reason why I started my discussion thread on objective_critisism which unfortunately died down way too soon for my liking, for in that thread I hoped to get some of the answers on if and if so how "to have the eye" can be "taught - up to a point" ... since I feel that there must be some "objective matters" that ARE being taught.



It died off too soon for my liking too.  I gave her a little nudge.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 6, 2007)

neea said:


> For those of you who can it must be great to go to community colleges and take evening classes whenever you can.
> For me this would require at least a 2 hour drive one way.
> Where I live there is nothing.
> 
> I agree that it helps to surround your self with like minded people, hence why I came here. This is my only resource for talking to other photographers besides a friend in BC.



See, and I complain about having to drive 8 hours to an art museum.  I can't even imagine your situation.  When I try to picture myself in it, I see myself screaming with a bleeding face and strips of flesh under my fingernails.


----------



## pulpmojo (Mar 6, 2007)

I read Peterson's book two years ago, practiced got the basics down and then last year I took my first photography class. It was a lot of fun, I learned a lot and realy got to push my creative limits. (my favorite images actually came from that class) When I started the second semester class though it began to get repetative, I dropped out half way through, it just wasn't worth the time and effort to keep going with my photography classes, beides that, everything is self taught.


----------



## Arch (Mar 6, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I learned more about the practicalities of photography working with some good photographers than I did at College, but the formal qualifications meant I understood the _why_ of things - which is important.



imo this is the best advice here. Yes you can learn from books... internet sites etc etc.... but there's nothing in a book that can simulate being a group with other aspiring artisits. Learning together, criting each others work.... bouncing ideas off each other.... it all forms a better understaning of _why _your doing what your doing.

You can learn all the technical knowledge in the world from books etc... but 5 years at art college taught me more about myself as an individual and what i was trying to achieve with art and photography.

This is an important process to go though imo.... im not saying it cant be done without a formal education.... but an education with other people helps you develope your sense of individuality faster and with more depth.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 6, 2007)

atmosphere or surroundings of that nature. but alas.. WORK had to come first.
Overtime / long daily hours made something like that impossible for me.

So I had no other choice. I was OBSESSED.  I do agree with what your saying, the advantages are enormous! some are fortunate others have to go with what they got to work with.

this quote by hertz.  but the formal qualifications meant I understood the _why_ of things - which is important.

I agree 100%  but I also understand the why with no formal qualifications, also. 

Learning color correction just by eye without any aids is a difficult skill to master. I know only too well what I had to go through to "master" this.

No written words. no person, can teach you how to look and see.

It is just like walking, you can't teach that person how to walk UNTIL they are ready. then they can do it on their own. Same is true  (IMO) ABOUT  looking and reading color shifts.  There is nothing anyone can do.. to make your eyes FINALLY SEE.. Great point though Archangel!  I wish I had the opportunity. STILL.  I would have made a great "bouncer"  of ideas! LoL


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 6, 2007)

Archangel said:


> Yes you can learn from books... internet sites etc etc.... but there's nothing in a book that can simulate being a group with other aspiring artisits. Learning together, criting each others work.... bouncing ideas off each other....



Everyone needs a teacher if they are ever going to push their boundaries.
Why do you need a teacher (OK, mentor)?
As one of my mentors said: you can't teach yourself stuff you don't know.
To expand. 
You can know the theory until you are word perfect, but putting it into practice is quite another thing. There are lots of ways of doing things and lots of things to do. And no-one can think up even a fraction of them all on their own. Other people have different points of view and interests. You can be trying to do something that just won't work and someone will walk up, say 'have you tried this?' and suddenly whole new worlds open up. Worlds you would never have found on your own.
Sure you can teach yourself. But you won't be half the person (or creative genius) you have the potential to be, and could become if you have help.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 6, 2007)

and I truely BELEIVE everything you have stated so well.

But I had NO ONE.. to teach me.. this is why.. I showed my photos everywhere to everyone, trying to get feedback, but showing them to lay people is not the same as showing them to a trained educated eye(s).

1969 - 1983.. I was LOST.. I knew i was doing something wrong. but I didn't know why. or what. Two events changed all of that. One was a simple sentence.. "it would often take Ansel Adams as many as 30 sheets of paper to create one perfect print. IMMEDIATLY I KNEW WHAT WAS WRONG. but now I had to practice to LEARN how to fix my prints, my exposures. BY MANIPULATION of the print using my hands, burning and dodging, My first print (using this new method) took me 50 sheets of paper ! and as time went on it required many sheets less but still a considerable number, I am NOT comparing myself to anyone but my shortcomings in learning.

The second most important event in my life was when I showed my images to Channel two news here in Anchorage in 83. John Tracey (owner) was on his way to a very important meetting. when he saw one image in my album and took me into a room and spent over an hour with me. He was looking very closely at all the images i have put up here. and he was raving about the composition of each image. he was irritating me and patroniziing me I thought and I said.. oh no. I just point the camera and shoot. He got MAD.. he slammed down his hand on that table HARD. he scared me big time.. and he said.. no you don't! and he was mad!

I was shocked!  THAT WAS THE DAY.. I finally realized.. I must be doing something RIGHT! UNBEKNOWN TO ME.. I was still very disapointed in my abilities! I still am...!  

thanks for your post.. I learned a lot and I will probablly read all of those words in that post at least a dozen times..because this is the only way I have ever been able to learn anything.. is by reading it over and over and over again and again!


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 6, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> This is the reason why I started my discussion thread on objective_critisism which unfortunately died down way too soon for my liking, for in that thread I hoped to get some of the answers on if and if so how "to have the eye" can be "taught - up to a point" ... since I feel that there must be some "objective matters" that ARE being taught.


 

I'll comment on your thread above as well, but I think there is a natural style, which can be cultivated to the maximum.

If we all did the same old lame-o rule of the thirds, don't cut off body parts crap, avoid noise, ad nausem, no one would get noticed.  It's fine to know the rules, only so that you can break them.  Not all at once, but one at a time, frame by frame to become someone unique.  Not for the sake of being unique, mind you, but for the sake of originality, which there is darn little of.

If you follow your heart, and not some stupid book, you will see the truth shine though in your images.  Truth touches all, as does honest motivations.

I'm not saying books are bad.  They aren't.  It's a good way to see how someone else made it.  But I promise you, they made it because they were a wee bit different.  Not necessarily better, because there are masterpeices all around us.  They got noticed by being different......having their own heart, and their own truth, and in essence, their own story to tell.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## James79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Up to this point completely self taught - photography goes very well with a lot of my other interests. Just reading a lot, and practicing more. Trying to make as many mistakes as possible 

That and just talking to a lot of other people to see what their experiences and opinions are - I'm lucky in that I have quite a few people to ask, and have met more in the last year. Considering doing some sort of course now I'm settled in one place for a bit, though unsure what sort of qualification I would want if any. Also unemployed - no money but plenty of time


----------



## DSLR noob (Mar 6, 2007)

I got into photography by means of a best friend who had a Canon Digital Rebel. I loved the pictures he took and figured that I'd like to do that someday with a Canon Digital SLR just like he had. Then about 1 year later I met my girlfriend (we've been together for 7 months) and she LOVES photography and vintage cameras. I decided it would be fun to shoot with her, so for Christmas this past year I asked my mother (I'm only 17, was 16 at the time) for a Canon digital Rebel XT. She ordered it, and the 2 weeks of shipping I had to wait I used to study the tech terms. I had the camera nearly mastered before even holding it, trial and error helped me  discover the rest. Just yesterday I inherited a Canon AE-1 Film SLR from the late 1970s and I am madly in love with it and the 4 lenses I received with it (compared to the 2 I have on the DSLR). I have decided to collect cameras, and take photos as an artistic hobby. Next year I am taking B&W photography and yearbook in my schedule. The yearbook will require I use the digital for photos that 4/5s of the school will see and criticize so I will be shooting all summer at different subjects to get better.


----------



## nabero (Mar 6, 2007)

I have no formal training...which is probably obvious from looking at the pictures i've posted   I've always been a little "shutterbug" as my dad calls me.  The closest training I've had were art history classes...one dedicated to the history of photography which was really fascinating! I'm a bookish type so reading about the ethics involved in war photography sparked my fancy   I'm graduating this spring with an Bachelor of Arts (English Literature and Language) and I hope that someday I'll get the chance/time/money to study photography in an academic setting.  Being able to workshop and be in a creative environment with people so learned people has been inspiring for my writing...I can only imagine it would be similar with a photography program or course.  As much as I love books and independent thinking...I've read enough to know that not everything can be learned with your face in a book.  i know... sacreligious for an english major


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 6, 2007)

for you to gather information, then you apply what you have retained, and go out and make the mistakes that must be made, for you to learn.

Once you learn (a point or technique) then you must practice this, over and over, until you can duplicate the results.

Then re-reading always leads to more information that you missed prevously.. I know I always do.

Is there anyone here.. who can READ.. a book once and remember evreything that was in it, and have prefect recall ?  No!

I hae to read something at least 7 times before I am truely comfortable.

I know people who can read say.. the bible.. just once.. and they think they have it all figured out.!


----------



## neea (Mar 6, 2007)

wow. i never expected to get so many replies on this topic.
this is just wonderful


----------



## THORHAMMER (Mar 7, 2007)

_Majik, I am curious, what do you do now for work? 

Are you retired, Are you a photographer, or are you a Journeyman wireman ?

You said you have been teaching electricians for 40 years, but if you are a journeyman electrician surley this cannot be true if your also happily retired...??



_


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 7, 2007)

I really don't..should I scan my journeyman's license?

quote.. surely you cannot .. .. .. 

Ok.. lets do some simple math.. but first.. 

I was the YOUNGEST person ever to be admitted to Local 103 boston.

I graduated high school when I was only 16.

now in order to get into any Union as an electrican apprentice. you have to take a test.

The union only accepts 50 people a year. 1000 people are in line for that spot. but you have to pass a test.. and this test has nothing to do with electricty.

1000 men were in that room ages 19 - 25   

they are onlly going to accept 50 people. 

I came in #33 @ age 15!  when I walked into that room.. eveyrone said. get that child out of here..!

1960 -2000 is exactlly 40 years!  that is how long I worked, longer even
but those are my UNION years. and they sucked

YES YES YES I AM HAPPILLY RETIRED.

I entered 1st grade when I was 4 ONLy BECAUSE I COULD TEACH SO WELL.

YES.  I remember this day so well. 5 teachers at the side of the room.. and I had the whole class to teach!   how to read!

I can honestly say.. that them teachers were blown away at my reading abilities. that is why they put me up to teach the chidren how to sound out words using sylabbles and pronounce consonants and vowels.

I had this down pat.. when I was 2.

when I was in the third grade.. a radio station came to our school to find a 7th or 8th grader to read on the radio show.. I was the one picked out of the entire school

I could read with feeling and atriculate pronunciation. 3rd grader having the reading level and retention of a junior in high school

In 12 years of scholling.. I was in 10 schools.. always moving around

it did not matter how old I was. or which school I went into .. when I walked into the class room. the entire class would fall out of their chairs laughing.!!...........look! its Alfred E. Newman!

2nd grade clear though to high school. THAT is what met me upon entering any classroom. total hysteria

I joined the Army to get away from my father who was killing me at work.

I had to take two weeks of IQ testing to enter the field I wanted to enter.. 32G20 Fixed Cryptographic equipment rebuilding and repair.

THE ABSOLUTE toughest schooll in all the armed services.

You could not study
there were no books
you could not take notes
1 year course in heavy duty electronic circuitry. -=[TOP SECRET]=-

for every 200 people the army put into this course. they felt very happy if they could just get 10 people to make it through.

there was a test every week. anything below a 90 was a failure.
flunk two tests and your out!
my class had 185.. only 7 of us finished!


Yes I am an I.B.E.W. WIREMAN and I have won more awards. than any other electrican in the state of Alaska.

I was tops in my class back in Boston, and yes. as a 2nd year apprentice I was up front teaching the teacher how to use a 3 way switch DIFFERENTLY than from what they said.
I was forman as a 2nd year apprentice 34d year apprentice and 4th year also.
My fathere started to train me.. when I was in the third grade.. EVERY WEEKEND. on a job.. working my butt off. at that young age.

I wanted to become an artist that was my passion when I was little and I sed to draw lots.. and my fathere would sneak up behind me and slap me across the face grab my papers and yell your gonna be an electrican
you can't make any money in Art!

yeah I am a J.W.   the best! cause I was taught by the best. I am not saying that because he was my father no ! we never got along.. I always wanted to see him screw up.juat once.. to prove he was human!

he was a genius of genius's of genius's and way beyond that. He expected tme to have his "brains'  I got 1/100,000 OF WHAT HE HAD.

Yeah.. I am so happy to be retired.  the last day wnen I signed out at the union hall in Anchorage.. my ticket is in that local now  on withdrawal.

the sectretary said to me.. are you going to miss it? I laughed and said.

patti.. I would gladly. give up my legs than to have to ever work with those people ever again.

she said it is that bad.. No! it is much worse.!


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 7, 2007)

can we hook Majik up with his own forum?

He seems to have a lot to say...mostly about himself. Seems appropriate that he have his very own forum where he can carry on as his own subject.

You know...a clearinghouse of information on all that is Majik Imaje for those who want to read all about it...and a place for those of us with better things to do to avoid like the plague.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 7, 2007)

Well a person asked me a question and I answered.. now you want to follow me around and lift yourself up as having better things to do yet you keep following me looking for things to pick on..  ?"  

it seems as though YOU REALLY DON'T HAVE .. ANYTHING BETTER TO DO.

YOUR CRITIQUES ARE HARSH. but I read them and see what I can learn about what your saying..your teaching me alot.. but your also making me roflmao 

Oh I see..  you got a birthday present for me today is that it ??


----------



## Efergoh (Mar 7, 2007)

Enough.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## neea (Mar 7, 2007)

Here I was all excited that my thread made two pages. I felt popular... briefly.
Anyone mind if I start a thread soley dedicated to us vs Majik.
Then we can keep the other threads for oh lets say..... PHOTOGRAPHIC DISCUSSIONS.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 7, 2007)

> _Last edited by terri_



Ah, mom!  It was just gettin' good!


----------



## mjsneddon (Mar 7, 2007)

I have no formal training either, except for one photography course I took while in college which taught me the basics.I bought my first camera, a Yashica SLR in Vietnam in 1969 for $106.

I read books and magazines. I set up a B&W darkroom in the 70s. Moved in 82 and packed away my darkroom stuff, never to use it again. Took very few photos during the 80s and early 90s (except for family).

Got back into photography in the mid-90s. Put together a digital darkroom when I bought a film scanner. Went completely digital in 2004.

I enjoy photography as a hobby. I could not imagine trying to make a living in photography. I don't think I have the kind of drive it would take (I am getting older).

Have a good day. (This is my first post in this forum. I just joined today.)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 7, 2007)

mjsneddon said:


> (This is my first post in this forum. I just joined today.)



Welcome to TPF and thank you for putting this thread back on track.
We have these little hiccups now and then


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to ThePhotoForum, mjsneddon, good to have you here.
It seems like you have quite the history as being a hobby photographer and I am sure you have a lot to share with us. Don't be shy. Start posting your photos (new or old, no matter which) in one or the other of our galleries then, we'd love to see them. 

And this thread is firmly back on track of the topic given by neea: "Formal Education?" 

So more members can tell us how they came to love photography and how they were trained or not or self trained.


----------



## calmom (Mar 8, 2007)

really cool reading about all your ways of learning!

i guess i'm mostly self-taught but i do learn SO much from coming to these photography boards. I LOVE the hot debates about what makes a good photo or photographer, I seriously learn so much from those discussions. As much as I do by looking at others' pictures.

Someone else mentioned obsession! I had my love of photography re-sparked a couple years ago and especially the last year, I have been completely obsessed. I dream in photos, I dream my unsharp mask numbers, 20/60/0 over and over. I feel like I'm going crazy sometimes. It's ALL I can think about. I have to force myself to focus on my kids and home and our homeschooling.

I'm saving to take the MLKStudios online course and I'm also looking for someone to mentor me but I don't know how to go about that.


----------



## danir (Mar 8, 2007)

No formal training. 
I guess that if Beethoven and Mozart felt they need to be taught ( by Haydn ), it might help others as well. 

Dani


----------



## neea (Mar 8, 2007)

calmom said:


> As much as I do by looking at others' pictures.



This is a big help for me also.
I'm always comparing my pictures to other peoples. Trying to pick both apart. Trying to see how my pictures could be better or why I like mine more.
I get alot of inspiration and motivation from others work.


----------

